# Casa Blanca Magnum (M) Cigar Review - Big Fat Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Love the mouth feel of this huge cigar. It really gets you noticed as people are fascinated with large ring cigars. It is mild for it's size and ...

Read the full review here: Casa Blanca Magnum (M) Cigar Review - Big Fat Smoke


----------

